# Tabatha's Five Point Five Pico Reef



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Today was a great day! Ciddian and I met at BA's in Scarborough, I purchased a couple mushrooms and what I thought was a zoa...

BA Mushroom









BA Zoa, or is this really a zoa???!!!


















We swung by Blossom's, she fragged every coral she had and shared them with us, she was so generous! I hope that we can return the favor one our corals grow out!!!

Blossom's Frags


















She also gave us one of her sun corals, they aren't open yet but I'll post photos once they're open. Thanks again Blossom, it was a pleasure meeting you and your family!

Blossom, you need to remind me of the names of the corals you so generously shared!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

R-mushrooms 4 babies
Candy cane (green on stem lol)2 -3 heads
Hairy mushroom 2
Pink clove. 
Carnation coral yellow/orange
and 2 pylop's my only spider survivors lol

p.s. the cloves look better then they did yesterday , fragged 3 days ago feed them lol

Very nice BA mushroom .......i hope it spreds fast i would love one !!!!

those are pylops , be carefull and look under mag/glass u want no pests lol
Beautifull pictures!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*More Corals*

Blossom, I need you to ID your corals please!

Sun Coral









The other mushroom I got at BA's









From Blossom


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> R-mushrooms 4 babies
> Candy cane (green on stem lol)2 -3 heads
> Hairy mushroom 1
> Pink clove.
> ...


I know, I love the mushrooms I scored from BA's! You know you're getting babies from them once they multiply!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

the sun coral is opening now can tell from the pic .....get some brine and watch how beautifull they look ........p.s. they are starving i couldnt find my turkey baster lol feed them then take a pick .
your gonna love them !

put the food rith in their mouth's feels neat !
with the sun the more you feed the more they grow ,if you feed them everyday they grow so fast and u have more then 10 babies they will be big in 3 weeks wiith feedings everyday lol 
but u dont have to feed everyday everyother is good


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

3rd pic , is carnation and candycane coral 
4th is some kind hairy mushroom (u have 2 types)
just wait 2 to 3 months im going on a coral spree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!weeee!!!!!!!
hubby better save and work overtime lol !!!

P.S they all look great ,and werent affected carnation is even opening.
WTG!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Disclaimer

I know nothing of corals! 


Is that a feather duster?

Those sun corals are beautiful! They are all so pretty! I can't wait to see your tank!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

remember that brown junk i was showing you at BA's? I am not exactly sure what it is but i am sure wilson will let you know.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Disclaimer
> 
> I know nothing of corals!
> 
> ...


There are tiny feather dusters in this tank but you can't see them in any of the photos. Feather dusters are actually worms and they have a tube attached.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Blossom's Sun Corals*

I love these! I found them open this morning but once the lights were on a few minutes, they closed up tight!



















Thanks again Blossom, they're gorgeous!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice yes they open in dark lol
yvw nice pics


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Zoa w/ Sponge Attached?*

Is this a sponge or is it something invasive? It came from BA's Scarb. It looks like it's trying to take over the zoas so I separated it (with the zoas it's already smothered) and put it at the other end of the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope wilson knows.. I was trying to look at your old photos to see if it was new.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope, it was there when I bought it, I just didn't notice till I put it in the tank.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like sponge , but in any event u may want to keep it seperate ,and u have glue , sharp knife i would frag it and be sure that its clean , use mag glass like you saw me , the pylops can hide bad things as well .
i baught stuff at BA'S the same store you did and NAFB , so either store could possibly have S-----S i wont say the word lol
To be safe keep seperate .I shoulda given you a basket , i will attach a scution cup to a basket and make sure you get one next time i see you .This way when you buy something new you can keep it in the box in the tank 
i noticed in your pic yesterday that it looked kinda white which is a sign somethings going on .
Just try not to keep them out of water for long .
Gee i shoulda taken a look at them when you were here .
Sponge is a good thing but u dont want them sufficating them either.

Did you buy them in the cheap corner ?
if so may be something wrong .
if you notice them not opening or dissapearing ill come out on sat take a look and do my stuff lol
but what u have in your tank shouldnt be affected by anything bad ,ie chemical warfare .
so should be fine .
I have to go pick up a lori (my fav bird ) on saturday if you want me to swing by with my "kit" to look it over i will .
Chances are it may be hungry also cant gaurentee they get enough food in the pet store ,so feed it well , crush flakes they will grab it and eat it and phyto . gl 
D


----------

